

14-year old 1st LEGO League programmer sets off the Google Science Fair - volida
http://mindstorms.lego.com/en-us/News/ReadMore/Default.aspx?id=270052

======
sparky
"FIRST LEGO League" is affiliated with FIRST ( <http://www.usfirst.org/> ), an
organization founded by Dean Kamen which consists primarily of (US) national
robotics competitions geared towards children.

Changing the title from "1st" back to "FIRST" would make things easier to
parse.

------
Joakal
Inspirational commercial for Google Science Fair:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7oJfK4E7RY>

